# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 2

## Mukica

drago drustvance, nastavite ovdje

1. Minnie 
2. memole 
3. ninaXY 
4. Dia 
5. aries24 
6. josie 
7. dalmatinka 
8. tinkie winkie 
9. Gemini 
10. trenta 
11. pale 
12. klia 
13. nikazd 
14. enna
15. džez
16. Rhea
17. bebelina
18. Nomoget
19. pahuljica2004

----------


## Nomoget

Evo podižem!
Što je novog?kako je prošlo vaše druženje u Gradskoj?

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## tinkie winkie

Cure, ocćete vodit dicu sutra na jednu od Sv. Luca?? ja bi se možda zaletila do Mercatora, tamo je u 18:00, pa ako će netko ići nek se javi?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Cure, gdje ste, vani je lipo vrime, mogli bi se naći koji put???

----------


## Rhea

Da, nekako smo se u zadnje vrijeme ulijenile, baš šteta!
Ja sam definitivno za druženje :D 

Ima li tko kakav prijedlog?

----------


## Pepe2

Pozdravljam sve moje drage Zadranke....Vec sam par mjeseci na forumu, a tek sad otkrih da imamo svoj kutak...
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   Pozdrav za sada....

----------


## Nomoget

Curke...kad se onda druzimo....hoćemo li organizirat kavicu.
Pepe 2,dobrodošla nam....!!! :D

----------


## dijanam

Drage sugradjanke,

Utorkom u 16.00 u Gradskoj knjiznici je radionica za predskolsku djecu.

Svaki drugi utorak je druzenje roditelja i male djece (0-3) na kojima cesto suradjujemo i mi iz udruge Izvor iz Zadra. Tako ce npr. 23.1. malo zajedno pjevati.

Inace, i van tih termina, knjiznica je divno mjesto za takve susrete. Kako kaze njihova djelatnica: "Knjižnice imaju ulogu da promoviraju čitanje od najranije dobi djeteta, da osiguraju zbirke knjiga za roditelje,
igračke za različite dobne skupine, da imaju prostore za igru, da budu mjesto prve socijalizacije." A zadarska sve ovo nudi u izobilju.

----------


## Nomoget

dijanam...a moja cura ima 3,5 godine.u koju ona skupinu spada,što preporučaš,kad u gradsku na druženje...

----------


## klia

Teta Klia priprema uspavanke.......

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja ću možda večeras do knjižnice. Ima li zainteresiranih?

----------


## Rhea

Možda mi svratimo. Kad ste vi tamo?

----------


## tinkie winkie

doći ćemo oko 17:30-18:00

----------


## klia

Damjan mi opet ima lagane opstukcije.
U utorak popodne nam je kontrola kod dr, tako da ništa od knjižnice.  :Sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Opet??!!

Jadan miško mali...

----------


## dijanam

Zadranke,
hitno potreban krevetic za jednu frisku samohranu mamu!
Ima koja?

----------


## Pepe2

Imam ja krevetic, ali bi trebao novi jogi ( dugo nije u upotrebi i propao je)

----------


## dijanam

> dijanam...a moja cura ima 3,5 godine.u koju ona skupinu spada,što preporučaš,kad u gradsku na druženje...



Ako dodjes u 16 kada cure s djecjeg odjela imaju radionicu dodji na vrijeme jer djeca prvo poslusaju neku pricu i onda nesto na tu temu rade. A tvoja je dovoljno velika da moze sudjelovati.

A ovo u 17 sati kad su bebe je malo spontanije. Mislim da su tu uglavnom manja djeca. Ako je dvorana slobodna ide se unutra, a bebe se igraju na podu. Igraonica je odmah kraj dvorane pa mozete setati i ispitivati sto vam vise odgovara.

Najbolje da dodjete pa vidite, pa ce ti ona reci di je najbolje.


Pepe, odlicno za krevet, saljem ti poruku pa se cujemo    :Love:

----------


## dijanam

Pepe, krevetic proslijedjen! Hvala ti.   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepe2

Nemas pojma koliko mi je drago, ali bas od   :Heart:  ...Toliko me to danas oraspolozilo....
A mogle bi se mi zadranke i malo vise druziti po uzoru na Rodice u ZG   :Wink:  
Pozdrav.

----------


## anik

evo i ja tek otkrila ovaj zadarski kutak, a baš me raduje...: :Smile: )

dobila sam mailom bila onu obavijest o radionici u knjižnici, ali mi je beba mala a bilo je neku ružno vrijeme pa na kraju nisam ni išla. je li to sada nešto tradicionalni ili je to bilo samo 23. pa opet tko zna?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> A mogle bi se mi zadranke i malo vise druziti po uzoru na Rodice u ZG   
> Pozdrav.


Pa ajmo!!
Kad god se pokušamo dogovoriti, spadne brojka na 2-3... Nako n2. ili 3. puta izgleda da smo se malo umorile... Ili nas je vrime zakočilo...
Tko ima prijedlog?

----------


## Pepe2

Cim mi " sine" dobra zamisao javljam se   :Grin:  , a do tad cekam tu ( iz prikrajka) brzu ideju....

----------


## klia

A mi danas popodne opet idemo Mišku na kontrolu  :Crying or Very sad:  
U nedjelju su opet bile blage opstrukcije, a noćas je imao 38 i plakaaaaoooo  :Sad:

----------


## bebelina

Ajme Klia bas mi je zao!  :Kiss:   malim cupavcima

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ajmo se naći u subotu ujutro na forumu, ako bude lipo vrime...

----------


## bebelina

moze! Kad? :D

----------


## Rhea

Evo i nas! 

Klia, jesu li mali čupavci bolje?

----------


## klia

Moj mali Jeremija je dobio i urinoinfekciju :/

----------


## Pepe2

:Sad:

----------


## bebelina

:Sad:

----------


## Nomoget

I meni N.cijelu noć povraćala pa nisam jutros mogla na posao,a čini mi se da ni meni nije baš najbolje u želucu.biće da je viroza.
Nego,da spomenem drage Zadranke..u vrtiću kod N. su se pojavile uši,a ona ima gustu dugu kosu .sva strepim...pa ja sam mislila da uši više ne postoje...

----------


## Pepe2

Kako ne bi postojale...Ali postoji ti i odlican sampon u ljekarni s kojim se to relativno lako sredi... U skoli se takodjer pojavilo ove jeseni pa smo upozoravili roditelje da pogledaju, a onih ratnih godina znalo se desiti da i uciteljica dobije od djece...Hvala ti B. na sijedima pa se sad pituram, a na pituranu kosu teze se hvataju   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Da, ubije ih kemija farbe   :Laughing:  

Klia, baš mi je žao za maloga   :Sad:

----------


## Rhea

Klia  :Sad:  

I cure, kad se nalazimo u subotu, hoćemo oko 10.30?

----------


## Gemini

I mi ćemo, nadam se, doći, naravno ako bude vrime ok!

Ali sudeći po rijašnjim sastancima doći će nas cca 3

----------


## trenta

vidim da se dogovarate za sutra..
neću obećati al možda se i mi pojavimo, ako iskombiniram auto itd.   :Wink:

----------


## Gemini

ne sutra, u subotu

----------


## pale

Ja bi isto došla, ali ne mogu obečati jer ne znam hoću li imati auto, a  pješice do grada, nema šanse, prenaporno mi je to. Ako se ne vidimo lipo se provedite.
Trenta, Karlo ti je presladak   :Heart:

----------


## klia

Koji je to vrtić? :shock:

----------


## trenta

gemini danas je petak   :Wink:  

pale hvala!

----------


## Gemini

draga moja trenta, ja sam definitivno van stroja ali ne toliko, danas je četvrtak 1.2.2007   :Laughing:

----------


## Gemini

ako mi ne vjeruješ pogledaj datum iznad posta   :D

----------


## trenta

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

vidi se da sam u balunu!!
ipak si ti u pravu   :Razz:  
bila bi ja sutra uletila prvoj trudnici i mami sa kolicima na forumu   :Embarassed:

----------


## tinkie winkie

I ću doći. Kako ćemo se prepoznati? Rheu znam, ali ostale...

----------


## dijanam

Ja cu vas pozdraviti , pozeliti ugodno druzenje i pozvati na:

radionicu VAŽNOST NOŠENJA DJECE, MARAMA KAO POMAGALO I NAČINI VEZIVANJA MARAME

U utorak 6. veljace u 17 sati u Multimedijskoj dvorani Gradske knjižnice

----------


## dalmatinka

> Koji je to vrtić? :shock:


ah , to ti imaju svi vrtići , i sve škole....
Moji su imali već 2-3 puta.... a kosa im guuuuuuusta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rhea

> I ću doći. Kako ćemo se prepoznati? Rheu znam, ali ostale...


Kad ugledaju dvije mame kako trče za svojom dvogodišnjom dječicom po Forumu, prepoznat će nas  :Laughing:  

Šalu na stranu, ajmo se naći u 10.30 kod ulaza u sv. Donat.

----------


## pale

Ja ću se potruditi doći, ja sam trudna i ogromna, lako me je uoćiti   :Laughing:

----------


## Nomoget

Koji je to vrtić?
To ti je Ciciban ili ti ga Sunce. sad po vama vidim da te uši vladaju...ajme majko moja...
nego hoćemo li sa potpisat tko sve dolazi sutra ispred Donata.?

----------


## Pepe2

Ja bi rado dosla, ali nemam bebicu   :Sad:  
Moja "curica" vise odavno nece sa mnom u djir....
A ja bih rado sad opet jenog malog bebaca pa da opet setam po suncu i Forumu s njim...

----------


## bebelina

A zato sam ja nakon 9,5 godina rodila Katu ! Da imam s kim setati po gradu 8)

----------


## tinkie winkie

*10:30 ispred ulaza u Donat.* 
Rhea
Nomoget
Bebelina
Pale
Pepe2- ne budi partibrejker!
Gemini
Trenta
Tinkie winkie

Svi ostali nenavedeni, su isto dobrodošli   :Heart:  

Ako nas se skupi bar pola od navedenih, bit će dobro!!   :Grin:  

Ja ću možda malo kasniti, ovisno o tome kada mi se dijete digne ujutro...

----------


## Pepe2

Nikako ne bih zeljela titulu partibreikera...ako sutra i ne budem tamo bit cu drugi put sigurno

----------


## pale

Evo mene sa kavice, baš mi je drago da sam vas svih upoznala   :Love:  
Nadam se da ćemo se češće viđati :D

----------


## klia

Nažalost, u to sam vrijeme kupovala inhalator za D  :Sad:

----------


## Pepe2

Ni ja nisam stigla doci..  :Sad:

----------


## trenta

prošla sam oko 11h na forum, kad tamo hrpa, mama, djece, kolica, dvi trudnice...
i meni naravno bio bed uletiti nekim tetama i reći jeste vi rode   :Grin:  

poslije sam srela gemini, kad me zvala nisam čula mob a onda sam već pila kavu sa prijateljicom.
ža mi je...

----------


## Nomoget

vidim da ste bile..ja sam došla malo kasnije(uništi me ovaj parking po gradu) prošla djir,ali tamo puno mama s djecom..a kome uletiti nisam znala.
sreća da sam naletila na frendicu pa sm imala s kime popit kavu..

----------


## ninaXY

Samo da podsjetim, u utorak je opet radionica u knjižnici za djecu od 0-3 god, u 17 h. Mi dolazimo.

----------


## tinkie winkie

pa ljudi, ta hrpa smo bili mi!   :Laughing:  

Meni je baš bilo drago što sam upoznala pale i gemini... i vidjela ostala poznata lica...

Vidimo se u utorak (nadam se)  :Bye:

----------


## Dia

joj, ja tek sad vidim...a bas smo bili ujutro u gradu   :Sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Propustili smo knjižnicu   :Sad:  
Nadam se da vam je bilo dobro, mi smo za to vrijeme čamili kod doktora. M. ima upalu grla, dobila klavocin, i evo me upravo sam se digla iz kreveta, legla sam je na spavanje u 8:30, do 0:00 je kašljala i povraćala slinu...   :Sad:

----------


## bebelina

Bas mi je zao! Mi bili, kratko , a i bila je prevelika guzva.   :Kiss:  maloj Marti

----------


## Rhea

tinkie winkie  :Sad:  
kakva je danas situacija?

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Sad:   noć je bila teška. Od jutra ne nevesela, plačljiva i boli je grlo. Nije jela ništa 24 sata... Padne u histeriju kad vidi žlicu.   :Sad:   Barem pije. I to je nešto...

----------


## bebelina

Mlijeko na bocu , puding ili jogurt! Nesto sto lagano klizi niz grlo.   :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

neće amatebože ništa. 
Nova dijagnoza danas: AFTE.   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bebelina

jadna malena  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klia

TW,   :Sad:  , ljubi mi M.

----------


## dijanam

Nadam se da ce uskoro biti bolje...
 :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Nadam se da ce uskoro biti bolje...


i ja   :Sad:  

Grozno je gledati vlastito dijete kako se valja po podu i vrišti od bolova, a ti mu ne možeš pomoći...

Imam neki teški osjećaj da će nas ove afte proganjati nadalje u svakoj budućoj prehladi...    :Sad:

----------


## Pepe2

*TV* nemoj tako...proci ce afte i onda ides dalje pozitivno...nikad se nemoj unaprijed opterecivati zbog necega sto moze, a i ne mora biti...iz osobnog iskustva ti to govorim....samo si onda pokvaris sve dobre dane, a u njima trebas uzivati u cijelosti...kad dodje neki problemcic lakse ces ga podnijeti i rijesiti ako si jaka i puna pozitivne energije...drzim fige da sto prije 
sunce malo ozdravi    :Love:

----------


## Rhea

Draga tinkie winkie, nadam se da ste danas bolje. 
Drž'te nam se  :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

thanks, cure   :Heart:  

danas smo malo bolje, manje se tuži na bolove, noćas je tražila "malo mlikića", popila je dec kakaa, jutros par žlica griza... I to je nešto...

Samo što mi se tuži da je sad bole oči  :shock: , ne znam što je sad to...

I ima kronični proljev, valjda od antibiotika...

----------


## bebelina

Oci je vjerojatno bole od placa i neispavanosti! Bitno da pije, daj joj sto vise tekucine! I drzi se!   :Kiss:  Marti

----------


## bebelina

Ej! Kako Marta? Nadam se da je vec dobro!  :Kiss:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Odlično! Već za...ava na veliko   :Rolling Eyes:  

Jede skoro sve obroke, malo se potuži da je bole usta, i nema više proljev.

----------


## Pepe2

Eto, lijepe vijesti.

----------


## bebelina

:D

----------


## Rhea

:D 

 :Kiss:   Marti

----------


## tinkie winkie

Hvala   :Love:  
Od danas smo opet oni stari....
Možda se zaletimo sutra do knjižnice...
Ima tko volje?

----------


## memole

Evo i nas napokon, bio nam komp u kvaru pa smo van svih dogadaja. Tonkica bila malo bolesna, ali sad sve ok. Mi smo ti za druzenje, samo kazi kad.

----------


## bebelina

Pokusat ce mo , ali tek iza 5h , moze?

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja ću doći oko 6. Oćeš biti tamo?

----------


## Rhea

Cure, što kažete da ponovimo druženje na Forumu ovu subotu?

----------


## Rhea

Baš nitko?

----------


## ninaXY

Mi ćemo sutra dolaziti u grad, samo ne znam koliko će Riu biti zanimljiva sva ona događanja oko maskiranih kućnih ljubimaca i sl. pa nisam sigurna da li ćemo moći u neko određeno vrijeme biti na forumu. A da se nađemo na Narodnom trgu, tamo će biti većina događanja?

----------


## bebelina

Ako vrijeme bude ok i mi ce mo doci do grada , ali kao i Nina ne mogu garantirati kad! Prosetat ce mo pa vas mozda i najdemo!   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## memole

Mi cemo isto biti u gradu, pa valjda se vidimo.

----------


## Mukica

Kopiram jedno pitanje i jedna odgovor s topica Slavonskih forumasica jer mi se cini zanimljivo.

dakle:



> Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super






> Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.
> 
> Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
> Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.
> 
> Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.
> 
> 
> *4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*
> ...

----------


## tinkie winkie

Mukice, hvala na trudu...   :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

A meni je baš žao što je u Zadru ovakva situacija, najpasivniji smo od svih  :Sad:

----------


## dijanam

Forumašice iz ZD, podsjecam:

"U utorak, 20.2. u 17 sati u Gradskoj knjižnici (MMD) Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo IZVOR održati će praktičnu radionicu o dohrani dojenčadi. 

_Što? Kada? Kako? Koliko? 
...pitanja su koja vam dohranu čine zahtjevnim razdobljem u životu djeteta.
Dođite na zajedničko pripremanje prvih obroka i razmjenu recepata za naše mališane! S radošću vas očekujemo!_"

----------


## tinkie winkie

Hoće li netko biti u gradu sutra? Mogli bi se opet nevezano naći malo na Forumu?

----------


## dijanam

Drage sugrađanke, buduće mame!

OD 5. DO 14. OŽUJKA.  2007. U PROSTORIJAMA SAMOSTANA SV.FRANE U ZADRU OD 18 DO 19,30 SATI ODRŽAT ĆE SE BESPLATNE RADIONICE ZA TRUDNICE I  NJIHOVE SUPRUGE.

5. ožujka. 2007. (ponedjeljak) 
Čudesne promjene-trudnoća
Duhovna priprema za porod i roditeljstvo   

6. ožujka. 2007. (utorak) 
Vježbanje u trudnoći   
Priprema za porod  

7. ožujak. 2007. (srijeda)
Kršćanska meditacija
Prirodan porod

12. ožujak. 2007. (ponedjeljak)
Zašto odabrati dojenje    
Put ka uspješnom dojenju 

13. ožujak. 2007. (utorak)
Prva komunikacija s djetetom  
Njega djeteta u prvim mjesecima  

14. ožujak. 2007. (srijeda)
Razmjena iskustava

DOĐITE I PRIPREMITE SE ZA NAJLJEPŠE RAZDOBLJE VAŠEG ŽIVOTA

----------


## trenta

cure, jel znate hoće li opet biti radionica vezivanja marama?

odlučila sam je nabaviti (do sad sam mislila da nisam tip za maramu)
odnosno dvoumim se između slinga i marame.
volila bi isprobat a ne znam nikog poznatog ko je ima  :/ 
pomagajte!

----------


## ninaXY

Imam ja i jedno i drugo. Možeš isprobati, pa vidjeti što ti paše. Javi mi se na PP.

----------


## Erin

*dijanam* treba li se najaviti za predavanja ili samo dođeš tamo?

----------


## dijanam

Dobro je najaviti se cisto da imamo sliku koliko ce vas doci,
ali to naravno nije uvjet. Moze se i samo doci.
Ulaz je iz klaustra, pa desno, skalinama do vrha.

----------


## Pepe2

a di su zadranke? stalno nam je topič u mraku..nikako da zazuti pa evo ja se javljam neka žuti zastavica ispred   :Wink:

----------


## tinkie winkie

ajmo se opet nać u subotu na forumu??!!

----------


## Pepe2

Ima netko LH trakica za posudit? (ili prodat)
pa se vidimo na forumu   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

nemam, al se svejedno možemo nać na forumu  8)

----------


## Pepe2

Aj, oko koje ure?

----------


## Rhea

Mozda i mi svratimo, malo smo u guzvi, ali probat cemo doci. Kad stizete?

----------


## Pepe2

ja bi mogla oko jedanaest, bit cu u gradu nekim poslom...ja sam vam jedna malo starija teta   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

ok, ja ću biti oko 10:30 - 11 u gradu. Čujemo se

----------


## Pepe2

da malo pomodignem ovaj nas zadarski topic... danas lijep, suncan i topao dan u ZD...i tri forumasice zavrsile na kavi, a bilo ih je jos i na Forumu...
  Pozdrav svim forumasicama iz ZD...

----------


## tinkie winkie

meni je baš drago što sam te upoznala!

----------


## Pepe2

*TW* onda nastavljamo druženje?   :Wink:  
Valjda ce nakon ovog ruznog i kisnog tjedna doci opet lijepo i toplo vrijeme...

----------


## tinkie winkie

naravno!   :Wink:

----------


## klia

Bilo nas je, bilo  :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Forum na Forumu   :Smile:  

Ja samo usput:
u subotu ujutro imamo predavanje o dojenju u Biogradu.
(u autoškoli Retrovizor, u 10 sati)

Ako imate koju trudnicu ili dojilju tamo, ili ako ovo citaju, bit ce nam drago da im prenesemo virus vjere u dojenje   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Potonuli smo! Zadranke javite se da nam malo topic zazuti!  :Love:

----------


## Pepe2

:D  :D   :Bye:   :Bye:   :D   ahoojjjj

----------


## bebelina

:Laughing:  bravo Pepe2 , a di su nam druge  :Cekam:

----------


## Nomoget

evo..postavljami ja ovo pitanje za zadranke.
što radite sa robicom od djecei li vas odraslih.imam već tri torbe.na koju adresu  to odnijeti...?

----------


## Pepe2

cuj, ja sam uglavnom robicu od moje male davno podijelila poznanicama...mozda bi mogla to odnijeti u Caritas  ( u bivsoj vojarni Đ.Đakovića)..po nekoj logici bi i Crveni križ to trebao prikupljati ( oni su bili u "ljepotici" nekad, ne znam jesu li jos...
 mozda da ponudis na Forumskoj burzi ovdje...uvijek netko nesto trezi, poklanja, prodaje...

----------


## dalmatinka

> cuj, ja sam uglavnom robicu od moje male davno podijelila poznanicama...mozda bi mogla to odnijeti u Caritas  ( u bivsoj vojarni Đ.Đakovića)..po nekoj logici bi i Crveni križ to trebao prikupljati ( oni su bili u "ljepotici" nekad, ne znam jesu li jos...
>  mozda da ponudis na Forumskoj burzi ovdje...uvijek netko nesto trezi, poklanja, prodaje...



ni slučajno nemoj nosit u  zadarski caritas
teško da će od tamo stići kome treba
kad se zatvorio Zeleni centar , ogromna količina  raznih dječijih stvari iz
dućana Chicco je dospjela u caritas i godinama je tamo trunula....
da bi  na kraju završila na otpadu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pepe2

:shock:  ajoj, nisam pojma imala o ovome...onda je najbolje da lijepo poslikas nesto od tih stvarcica i stavis ovdje na forumsku listu..bar lijepo znas kome si ih poslala...ja sam vec tako poklonila nesto i prodala nesto....

----------


## tinkie winkie

> evo..postavljami ja ovo pitanje za zadranke.
> što radite sa robicom od djecei li vas odraslih.imam već tri torbe.na koju adresu  to odnijeti...?


Nosim katoličkoj udruzi med. sestara. Tamo mi je jedna kolegica iz firme, i jedna kolegica moje tete, pa to proslijedim preko njih. Oni rasporede kome što treba. često posjećuju dječje domove, staračke domove, komune, a i ljudi koji su siromašni dolaze do njih.

----------


## dijanam

Dalmatinka, otkud ti ovo za Caritas?
Ja im redovno nosim i cim dodjem odmah netko dodje probrati stvari.

Uostalom, obiteljsko savjetovaliste radi i uvijek su u dodiru s potrebitima tako da imaju kome dijeliti.


Bebelina, djecje stvari je najbolje odnijeti u Srce Isusovo, tamo djeluje Pro Vita, imaju tamo svoje malo skladiste i one vridne zene sortiraju robu i stvari koje zasigurno stignu u prave ruke.

----------


## dijanam

> Bebelina, djecje stvari...


ne Bebelina, nego Nomoget

----------


## tinkie winkie

E, vidiš, na ProVitu sam zaboravila   :Wink:

----------


## Nomoget

Ne kužim ...u Pro Vita se nose samo dječje stvari ili sve.
Kad oni rade...kojim danima da to odnesem.?

----------


## bebelina

Ja udjelim susjedi koja to prosljedi dalje kome je potrebno. Zena je angazirana u crkvenim udrugama . 
A kako stojite sa plisnim igrackama? Gdje njih utopiti? Imam ih punu vrecu , a stalno dobijamo nove.

----------


## Rhea

Ajde da su se i Zadranke raspisale :D 

I mene zanima gdje s robicom i igračkama, imam hrpu toga ispod kreveta...pretpostavljam da se i igračke mogu odnijeti u ProVitu.

----------


## bebelina

Da li ste raspolozene za druzenje ovaj vikend ?

----------


## dijanam

> Ne kužim ...u Pro Vita se nose samo dječje stvari ili sve.
> Kad oni rade...kojim danima da to odnesem.?


Provitine zene se sastaju srijedom u 18.00 pa se tada mogu odnijeti stvari. 

Ja sam nosila samo djecje, ali kad promislim, ne bi bilo na odmet odnijeti robu i za zenu npr. (koja ipak odluci roditi dijete u oskudnim materijalnim uvjetima).

----------


## klia

Za zensku robu (ako nije trudnicka) trebalo bi provjeriti, jer im je malo skladište. Trebalo bi nazvati Mariju Špoljarić. Ako kome treba broj, javite mi se na pp.

----------


## bebelina

Evo provjerene informacije: Crveni kriz prima svu odjecu pod uvjetom da je citava i cista, u protivnom je bacaju. Smjesteni su pored Majurisa na Relji!

----------


## Pepe2

za igracke ja mogu pitati u jednom privatnom vrticu gdje povremeno radim , mislim da im treba...

----------


## bebelina

Prosla sam danas pored poligona kod Kidrica , a ono pred vrticem puno auta!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Opet su valjda makli stupice i sad se djeca  prakticki igraju na parkiralistu. Smeta li to samo meni i moze li se ista tu napraviti? Ima li ko kakvu ideju?

----------


## tinkie winkie

bebelina, probaj postaviti pitanje na stranicama gradske uprave (mislim da se prethodno moraš registrirati kao korisnik):
http://www.grad-zadar.hr/pio/index.php

----------


## Nomoget

I moja N.ide u taj vrtić a ja radim u susjednoj zgradi.
Tamo je kroničan nedostatak parkinga...a ona ulica koja vodi do vrtića i doktorice je preuska te se ne mogu mimoići dva auta.
I je ujutro prođem kroz te stupiće i iskrcam N.u vrtić,ali odmah odem dalje.Prije sam doživljavala svakakve neugodnosti s vozačima koji su mi dolazili u susret.postoji i jedan manji parking kod one zgrade do doktorice,ali ga radnici Gortana  zauzmu rano ujutro.
svako jutro imam traumu oko parkinga oko vrtića....
skroz sam protiv parkiranja na dječjoj površini,ali onako u tranzitu me spasi.
stvarno bi to trebalo riješiti na razini grada!! :?

----------


## bebelina

Nedostatak parkinga je boljka ovog grada, ali svaka moguca povrsina se djeci oduzima. Ako ne mogu slobodno trcati i igrati se o cemu mi pricamo ovdje. Dajte cure , pomozite!

----------


## dijanam

Bebelina, nedavno je u nekom govoru zadarski gradonacelnik spomenuo "metropolizaciju" kao ideal kojem mora teziti ovaj grad.
Najezila sam se kad sam to cula.

Cinjenica je da se u gradu vrlo ubrzano gradi i da je diktat profita do te mjere zanemario potrebu za kvalitetom zivljenja koja ce uvaziti cinjenicu da u gradu zive recimo i djeca.

Zelenila je sve manje, grade se zgrade u malo vecim dvoristima, nema mjesta niti za parking ljudi koji ce stanovati u tim zgradama, a kamoli za metar kvadratni u koji ce se posaditi ukrasni grmic. Da se niste usudili pomisliti na to da se djeca moraju negdi igrati.

U "gradu kosarke" u kojem je do prije 10 godine bilo nezamislivo dvoriste bez kosa, vise se ne moze cuti zvuk kosarkaske lopte.

Ljudi moji, zrtve smo profita na sve strane.

Nesto smo se ninaxy i ja prije par godina bavile mislju da skupimo grupu roditelja i pokrenemo neku akcijicu da se trazi od Grada vise povrsina za djecja igralista i da se ona opreme kako treba. U Zadru ne postoji djecje igraliste koje nije u jadnom stanju. Jos je Vruljica donekle dobra (jedina), ali to nije niti blizu ovome npr:
http://www.destinacije.com/datum_nav...6.&cp=4&s=Next

znam da je to skupo, ali i opet sam sigurna da je problem u prioritetima, a ne u novcu.

imamo ovakvo slicno igraliste u sklopu hotela, di nam naravno ne smijemo jer je namjenjeno gostima hotela.


Mene ova tema uvijek jako dirne i volila bih nesto napraviti, ali nemam toliko kapaciteta.

Ali ako se zelite ovime baviti, mogu pomoci idejama i kontaktima (vremena bas nemam).

----------


## bebelina

E sad mi tek dojde da vristim od muke! Zar nasa djeca ne zasluzuju takvo igraliste? Ali nije za sve kriv ni Grad! U nasem dvoristu stanari su uredili zelenu povrsinu gdje se djeca mogu slobodno igrati pod uvjetom da ne unistavaju biljke. Imamo stol i dvije klupe. Pojedinci su tu htjeli sagraditi garaze , ali za svu srecu Grad nije dozvolio. Znaci ako nesto sami napravimo mozda ipak mozemo i od njih ocekivati kakvu podrsku ili pomoc!

----------


## Rhea

dijanam, svaka ti čast na ovom postu, stvarno kad ovo vidiš, dođe ti muka  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Gdje mi možemo poslati našu djecu da se izigraju, gdje god odeš, moraš paziti da ne doleti auto, motor, pas ili nešto slično. U kakvom su stanja dječja igrališta i koliki im je broj? Ma koma  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Definitivno je potrebna neka inicijativa, ako se sami ne pokrenemo, čisto sumnjam da će se nešto promijeniti.

----------

Evo ja sam nova na forumu i iz zadra sam.

----------


## dijanam

Bog Anita   :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka

nama je najbolje igralište park radosti u Jazinama.
Igračke su ispravne , čisto je , ograđeno  i nema pasa.
Jedini problem je što smo mi na suprotnoj strani grada.

----------


## Pepe2

pozdrav Aniti...

----------


## bebelina

:Bye:  Anita

----------


## Erin

Pozdrav Aniti!  :Bye:

----------


## trenta

pozdrav aniti   :Kiss:  
i svoj prvi post nam je tu ostavila   :Wink:

----------


## Rhea

Anita  :Bye:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Anita  :D 


A jeste bili nedavno u Parku radosti? ja sam prije mjesec dana i to je strava i užas. nema dugo da su ga obnovili, beć je sav išaran, smrdi po urinu, oba tobogana su zapaljena, ma strahota...

----------


## dijanam

ajme   :Sad:

----------


## Pepe2

bas "ajme"!!!!
tog se parkica sjecam jos iz svog djetinjstva...sa starcima na kupanje na kolovare pa ih onda bariti da poslije kupanja svratimo u park radosti....uvijek mi je tamo bilo nekako posebno raspolozenje,tj. nijedno mjesto nije odavalo takav feeling...

----------


## bebelina

:Evil or Very Mad:  Eto!

----------


## memole

Ova mi je tema jako bolna, svaki put kad odemo u neki parkic ( a ima ih ukupno dva) pitam se kome da pisem i kome da se zalim.

----------


## bebelina

pridruzit cu ti se od gusta! Pokusala sam na stranici Grada Zadra , ali ne mogu se registrirati  :Mad:

----------


## Nomoget

je,je u pravu ste za Park radosti...smrdi i neuredan je.
mi smo znali nedjeljom nakon predstave u kazalištu lutaka otići tamo ,inače ne prakticiramo.
a Kazaližte lutaka je priča za sebe :shock:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> pridruzit cu ti se od gusta! Pokusala sam na stranici Grada Zadra , ali ne mogu se registrirati


Ja sam se upravo uspješno registrirala... Pokušaj ponovo

----------


## dijanam

Meni je to za Park radosti tuzno bas zato jer je nedavno obnovljen i vec je u tako losem stanju... to govori o tome da ni mi nismo puno bolji od onih koji nas vode.

Inace, povrsina namjenjena parkovima ovisi o GUP-u. Na stranicama Grada ima i slika pa se treba prvo dobro informirati sto je uopce namjenjeno uredjenju djecjeg parka (neka netko dobro pogleda ko se kuzi http://www.grad-zadar.hr/uograditeljstvo.php I onda vidjeti jel treba djelovati u pravcu trazenja vise i vecih povrsina pa onda uredjenje kako spada, ili samo organizirati neku akciju da se postojece povrsine urede. A ja vjerujem kako bi se dovoljno glasnom akcijom u suradnji s lokalnim medijima dalo upregnuti dosta pozitivne snage u gradu. Onako - kao roditelji grada Zadra koji traze park za svoju djecu, opcenito i snazno.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja sam postavila pitanje na stranicama Gradske Uprave.

Kako nisam baš rječita, citirala sam *dijanam*, par rečenica iz jednog od tvojih prethodnih postova. Nadam se da se ne ljutiš.

Iskreno, volila bih da nešto odgovore... makar da znam da su pročitali...

http://www.grad-zadar.hr/pio/index.p...etaljno&id=285

----------


## dijanam

neka si TW   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepe2

cure, podupirem vas i drzim fige da se nesto pokrene...kako cili zivot radim s djecom stalo mi je....

----------


## bebelina

Za prkove je nadlezno Komunalno grada Zadra, Isla bi tamo osobno , ali na zalost tamo sjedi zena za koju nisam sigurna da li je uopce normalna. 
Bravo TW, pokusat cu ponovo.

----------


## Rhea

Bravo TW, čekamo njihov odgovor  :Cekam:

----------


## ninaXY

i ja vam se pridružujem u namjerama da se nešto poduzme. Još dva mjeseca ću imati vremena, a nakon toga se samo nadam da će mi beba biti manje zahtjevna od Ria  :Smile: 
Inače, ja mislim da bi trebalo krenuti od uređivanja postojećih parkova, i održavanja istih, pa ako treba i uvođenja nekakvog nadzora. Mene užasava nepostojanje sigurnosnih zona oko igračaka, kamenje koje strši ispod ljuljački, betonski temelji vrtuljaka koji strše iz zemlje... djeca mogu razbiti glavu samo tako.

----------


## Nomoget

danas su ispred vrtića Sunce postavljeni željezni stupići(oni zeleni)..
nema više parkirališta ispred :D

----------


## Pepe2

:D  eto , nesto se dogadja.

----------


## dijanam

ohrabruje odgovor:
http://www.grad-zadar.hr/pio/index.p...dbcdb07b925ffa

ali mene u prvom redu zanima da li razmisljaju o *kvalitetnom* uredjenju djecjeg parka. Nije isto ovo npr:

http://www.restoran-dp.com/img/igraliste.jpg



ili ovako nesto:

http://www.park-maksimir.hr/Maksimir..._igraliste.jpg

http://www.selcom.hr/gp/0328/gl/slike/igra.jpg

http://www.osijek031.com/galerija/al...raliste_05.jpg

http://www.icv.hr/2429/gl/slike/z1.jpg

Pa kad bi se napravila neka akcija u gradu, za cas bi se skupili novci.

----------


## Pepe2

imam ja jedan prijedlog...mogu li se npr, izraditi kasice pa da ih postavimo na neka javna mjesta ( šalteri, kafići, štandovi)...na kasicama bi mogla biti jasno istaknuta poruka za sto se prikupljaju novci...ja radim s djecom i vodim likovnu radionicu pa bih mogla nesto pomoci..mozda to nece biti tko zna kolika financijska pomoc, ali ipak ce bar pokrenuti nesto....sto mislite? svaku kritiku (pozitivnu i negativnu) prihvaćam.

----------


## dijanam

Ma svaka ideja je super! i ako bi se pokrenula jedna akcija bilo bi moguce da se bas svi koji zele na nacin koji mogu ukljuce u realizaciju.

Potrebno je samo da netko *pokrene* akciju i koordinira...

Ajde skupite se pa odite do radia 057, oni imaju puno sluha za takve stvari, mozda oni mogu biti pokretaci. A pomagaci ce se naci na sve strane.

Ja bi ovo rado, ali zbilja, zbilja ne stignem. Bilo bi nerealno od mene da uopcem zapocnem.

----------


## Vrijeska

Gdje i kada šeću Zadranke  i Zadrani, veliki i mali, sljedeći vikend?
Eto nas k vama ... pa da vidimo hoćemo li se negdje susresti ...

----------


## bebelina

pa obicno se nalazimo na Forumu! Mozemo se naci tamo! Ima li jos zainteresiranih?

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ima. Ja ću najvjerojatnije doći. Može oko 11?

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ima. Ja ću najvjerojatnije doći. Može oko 11?


OK. Samo ja OPET neću doći ovu subotu.
Ovo je za MM-a -   :Evil or Very Mad:  i njegov posao.

No, obećao je da idemo onaj vikend prije 1. svibnja - živi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## dijanam

Vrijeska, ja bih te rado upoznala, ali s njih cetvoro planiram, kako reče jedna moja prijateljica "kako dan svane".

Pa cemo vidjeti kako ce dan svanuti tog nekog dana prije 1. svibnja.

TinkiW, bila si na farmi magaradi?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> TinkiW, bila si na farmi magaradi?


Oooo, daaa, u ponedjeljak...

Marta je jedno desetak puta napravila scene, jer joj nisam dala da jaši konja, i jer nije mogla navlačiti štence koliko je htjela, i jer nije mogla tovaru prčkati po zubima.... 

Inače, super je odvesti klince, imaju i zečeve, kozliće, kokice...

----------


## tinkie winkie

hoću li onda koga očekivati od vas na forumu u subotu ili ne???   :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## Vrijeska

> TinkiW, bila si na farmi magaradi?


gdje je to?

----------


## dijanam

Na putu za Pag (Razanac), 10 minuta od grada, sa lijeve strane.

Meni je malo depresivno jer covjek ne brine o zivotinjama (zapustene su), ali djeca uzivaju.

----------


## Vrijeska

:D 

Jeste li na topicu spominjale zanimljiva mjesta za djecu (i odrasle) u okolici grada?
Ako niste, imate li kakvih ideja?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Na putu za Pag (Razanac), 10 minuta od grada, sa lijeve strane.
> 
> Meni je malo depresivno jer covjek ne brine o zivotinjama (zapustene su), ali djeca uzivaju.


Ja sam bila par puta, i stvarno nisam imala osjećaj da su beštije zapuštene...

----------


## dijanam

Nismo spominjale, ali sam sigurna da ce ti svaka od nas dati dvije ili tri dobre ideje. Moje su:

Paklenica. Za djecu koja nisu naviknuta na planinarenje moze se hodati pola sata, sat i onda ostati na livadi igrati nogomet npr. Ili sjesti uz potok i mockati noge.

Trajektom do Preka i onda do Sv. Mihovila. Lagano pjesacenje do vrha otoka s kojeg puca prekrasan pogled na zadarski arhipelag.

Setnja do Ljupca (mockanje nogu u plicaku na pjescanom zalu) i onda setnja do Ljubljane-ostataka nekadasnjeg grada. Brdo je jako zanimljivo jer se spusta gotovo okomito u more (mjestani ga zovu Vrtolom), treba biti oprezan. Prekrasno je za viditi, izgleda ko Irski pejzaz, onako zelen.

A zadarsko kazaliste lutaka za nedjeljna jutra vjerujem vec poznas, odlicni su i imaju odlicne predstave.

----------


## dijanam

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na putu za Pag (Razanac), 10 minuta od grada, sa lijeve strane.
> 
> Meni je malo depresivno jer covjek ne brine o zivotinjama (zapustene su), ali djeca uzivaju.
> 
> 
> Ja sam bila par puta, i stvarno nisam imala osjećaj da su beštije zapuštene...


Onda nisi bila ljeti, kad krepavaju po citave dane na onom suncu.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Onda nisi bila ljeti, kad krepavaju po citave dane na onom suncu.


nisam :/

----------


## bebelina

bit cu u subotu na Forumu ako ces i ti doci!

----------


## tinkie winkie

Može. Oćemo popit kavu? Vidim da se nitko više ne javlja... Imam osjećaj da nisam bila u gradu već sto godina...

----------


## tinkie winkie

Samo da vas podsjetim, da u nedjelju u 19 h imaju koncert Klinci s ribnjaka u Narodnom kazalištu, pa ako tko hoće odvesti dijete/ djecu...

----------


## dijanam

hvala ti do neba!   :Kiss:  
nisam znala.

----------


## bebelina

Kava moze! Rhea mozda dode! A nazalost za koncert je Kate premala !

----------


## memole

Ugodno vam druzenje i suncanje. Mi odlazimo na tjedan dana kod mojih. 
Pusa svima!

----------


## klia

HVALA :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

dijana, kako je bilo na koncertu??

----------


## Rhea

Roda vas sve poziva u subotu 21.04. u vremenu od 9-13 h na Forum kod Arheološkog muzeja, gdje će biti postavljen štand povodom obilježavanja Dana planeta Zemlje. 
Bilo bi lijepo kad bi nas se što više skupilo  :Smile:

----------


## Gemini

ako bude lijepo vrijeme, moja četa stiže!!! :D

----------


## Nomoget

Kakav je plan i i program za subotu, nadam se da ću stići doći?

Koncert...Klinci s ribnjaka...preporučan svima.Osim u kazalište lutaka nismo išli na takva zbivanja.Nika je bila oduševljena,prvih 5 pjesama je sjedila u krilu a nakon toga se digla otišla ispred pozornice plesala i pjevala(čitaj kopirala njihove pokrete).
ali to nije sve kad je Robert Marekovać(onaj iz fantoma) zapjevao Sretan ti rodjendan(jer je Jacquesu bio rodjendan),moja Nika se popela s još dvije curice na binu i plesala kod njega.Nisam mogla vjerovati(još se čudim) jer ona je dosta povučeno dijete i nepoznatom terenu stoji sa strane....ali ovo je bila prava preobrazba.valjda ju je glazba ponijela.
Bila sam oduševljena. :D

----------


## Nomoget

Kakav je plan i i program za subotu, nadam se da ću stići doći?

Koncert...Klinci s ribnjaka...preporučan svima.Osim u kazalište lutaka nismo išli na takva zbivanja.Nika je bila oduševljena,prvih 5 pjesama je sjedila u krilu a nakon toga se digla otišla ispred pozornice plesala i pjevala(čitaj kopirala njihove pokrete).
ali to nije sve kad je Robert Marekovać(onaj iz fantoma) zapjevao Sretan ti rodjendan(jer je Jacquesu bio rodjendan),moja Nika se popela s još dvije curice na binu i plesala kod njega.Nisam mogla vjerovati(još se čudim) jer ona je dosta povučeno dijete i nepoznatom terenu stoji sa strane....ali ovo je bila prava preobrazba.valjda ju je glazba ponijela.
Bila sam oduševljena. :D

----------


## trenta

najvjerovatnije dolazimo!

----------


## Vrijeska

Kako stvari stoje, mislim da ću sutra biti na štandu s Ivanom :D

----------


## Gemini

Što će biti na tom štandu? Nešto će se prodavati, letci ili?

----------


## bebelina

Majce, platnene pelene i letci!

----------


## Nomoget

kako je bilo?

----------


## bebelina

Amo cure zazutit malo! :D

----------


## Pepe2

evo, zutimmmmm   :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

Jee :D  A di su nam sugradanke?

----------


## Pepe2

a tko se ga znati..evo uskoro i ja bjezim na vikend ( otok) pa me nema do nedjelje...
ako se sretnete sutra na kavi negdje budite pozdravljene...

----------


## Vrijeska

Molim prognozu iz prve ruke  :Grin:  Pada li kiša?
Pelcala sam puno cvijeća pa me zanima ima li nade da se barem nešto od toga primi ...

----------


## bebelina

Jutros pljusak, a ostatak dana bas ono fino, tiho pada. Taman za cvijece 8)

----------


## Vrijeska

> Jutros pljusak, a ostatak dana bas ono fino, tiho pada. Taman za cvijece 8)


 :D 

Hvala!

----------


## šefika

cure ima li koja od vas da stanuje u Pakoštanima?

----------


## šefika

> cure ima li koja od vas da stanuje u Pakoštanima?


može i okolica....
zanima me kakvo je vrijeme tamo...važno mi je pa ako može da mi se javi neka  :Love:

----------


## ninaXY

Mislim da su Pakoštane preblizu Zadru da bi bilo puno ljepše vrijeme nego ovdje. A ovdje je komaaaaaa. Tako ti je to kad se ljudi odviknu od ne-sunčanog vremena, pa čim jedan dan pada kiša, svi padnu u depresiju  :Smile:

----------


## trenta

ninaxy pa kako si ti!?
još malo... biće si već nestrpljiva   :Grin:  

a što se vremena tiče u zadaru  i biogradu često bude skroz različitio vrijeme (a pakoštane su odmah iza biograda)
zna se dogoditi da tamo pada snijeg a ode sunce  :shock: 
e sad...

----------


## Vrijeska

> cure ima li koja od vas da stanuje u Pakoštanima?


Da si pitala prošli tjedan, javila bih ti točnu info

Ja se sada orijentiram na Zadar i Šibenik, pa onako zaključim - između  :Grin:

----------


## Dia

ja sam preko puta Pakoštana   :Grin:  
prognoza je uvijek bliza šibenskoj nego zadarskoj
uglavnom jucer veliko jugo, kisilo je pomalo cijeli dan, trenutno oblacno, juga jos ima al ne kisi, cak je provirilo sunce na par minuta
prava sam prognosticarka

----------


## ninaXY

> ninaxy pa kako si ti!?
> još malo... biće si već nestrpljiva


ma nisam nestrpljiva, još nisam kupila ni pelene i uloške, a kamoli spremila torbu za rodilište, nekako mi sve prolazi prebrzo  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## MaRiJaNnA

VeLiKi  PoZdRaV dRaGe ZaDrAnKe & ZaDrAnI :D   :Smile:  


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...316&highlight=

----------


## Vrijeska

> ja sam preko puta Pakoštana


Hi!
Nisam se javljala jer su moji bili u virozi ... Iva od subote čim smo došli, potom Domagoj ... Nismo mogli ni na brod ...

A po pitanju brodova: Tkon-Biograd ... Gledala sam na netu i slaba j eveza, tj. rijetka u ovo doba godine ... Ili sam ja nešto krivo gledala?! Uglavnom, da smo htjeli nismo mogli prjeći na otok i biti sat vremena, nego bismo morali čekati 3-4 sata za povratak... Trajekti su ujutro 8,30-9, potom 13, te predvečer i kasno navečer ... Znam da su ljeti svakih sat vremena ...

----------


## Vrijeska

prijeći na otok...

----------


## klia

Ajmo Nina :D

----------


## ninaXY

Ma daj, Klia, pa imam ja još mjesec dana, nemam namjeru uraniti. Mislim, stvarno mi još apsolutno ništa nije spremno za bebu i ne bi bilo dobro da on odluči kako mu je baš sad vrijeme za izlazak  :Rolling Eyes:   .

----------


## Dia

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam preko puta Pakoštana   
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Nisam se javljala jer su moji bili u virozi ... Iva od subote čim smo došli, potom Domagoj ... Nismo mogli ni na brod ...
> 
> A po pitanju brodova: Tkon-Biograd ... Gledala sam na netu i slaba j eveza, tj. rijetka u ovo doba godine ... Ili sam ja nešto krivo gledala?! Uglavnom, da smo htjeli nismo mogli prjeći na otok i biti sat vremena, nego bismo morali čekati 3-4 sata za povratak... Trajekti su ujutro 8,30-9, potom 13, te predvečer i kasno navečer ... Znam da su ljeti svakih sat vremena ...


pa nije bas slaba veza
jesi gledala  ovo
a ljeti voze vanredno i to 2 trajekta

----------


## memole

Ja samo pozdravljam  :Bye:  !

----------


## Pepe2

evo i ja pozdravljam   :Bye:  
 neka se malo zuti ovaj nas topic

----------


## klia

You never know 8)

----------


## Gemini

Di si memole, nikad se više sresti! Ignoriraš sve posljednje kave i druženja?

----------


## tinkie winkie

A-ha, svaki put kad je sretnem, ona "se upravo vratila iz Istre" ili koznaotkud   :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

nemojte samo žutiti, nego budite korisne   :Grin:  :

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42235

----------


## tinkie winkie

> nemojte samo žutiti, nego budite korisne   :
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42235


pokušavam, pokušavam...  :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

Cekam da promjene plakat na ulazu u grad   :Grin:

----------


## memole

Vidi ti njih sto me prozivaju. a stvarno bi se mogli dogovorit za neku kavicu. 
Dijanam evo ja cu se sutra prosetati do tamo pa ti javim. Ja vec dugo planiram s Tonkicom, ali ne znam dali bi izdrzala na predstavi.

----------


## dijanam

Drage zene,

Opet se trazi krevetic za jednu bebu.

Ako znate koga ko ima viska ...

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja imam samo kolica   :Raspa:   :Grin:

----------


## Pepe2

Ne znam bih li smjela staviti ovdje "oglas" ( znam da nije burza), ali mislim da zadranke vise ovdje svracaju...rado bih pomogla oko ovog krevetica sto se trazi, ali nemam ih vise, no ako koja frendica ima - pitat cu..

a meni treba nekakav polovni sudoper..bilo kakav...iznajmila bih stan pa da ga stavim jer cu svoj nositi u drugi kamo selim....

jos jednom sorry ako sam zauzela prostor...

----------


## dijanam

> ja imam samo kolica


  :Embarassed:  sutra te zovem

Pepe, mislit cu na tebe.

----------


## Pepe2

ok.   :Kiss:

----------


## trenta

cure, jel znate hoće li uskoro u zadru biti pregled autosjedalica?

----------


## Ivanna

> cure, jel znate hoće li uskoro u zadru biti pregled autosjedalica?


To bi i ja voljela znat!   :Smile:  

Inače, redovito škicam ovaj zadarski topic iako nisam Zadranka, ali sam iz županije pa ste mi vi, "zadarske rode" najbliže.
Pozdrav!   :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Pozdrav Ivanna   :Bye:

----------


## Dia

ivanna pozdrav, i ja nisam direkt zd nego 30km juznije
i ja bi pregled as

----------


## Dia

tj. nisam ja ni od 30km juznije   :Laughing:  nego iz zg dosla tu

----------


## trenta

dia   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

:Grin:

----------


## Gemini

pepe2 di iznajmljuješ stan, i koliki je? Jedan moj radni kolega traži za iznajmiti, on bi bio sam tu.

----------


## Pepe2

*gemini* imas pp

----------


## bebelina

O besplatnpom pregledu as: pokusavamo se dogovorit za 7 .mjesec! Kad se sve dogovorimo objavit ce mo ovdje detalje!   :Love:

----------


## Erin

Da bar onda bude početkom miseca jer mi je termin krajem a ja bih rado provjerila svoje AS!   :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

Ma ako treba ugovorit ce mo i kucnu posjetu   :Kiss:

----------


## pale

:D  za pregled AS u Zd, jedva čekam

----------


## Erin

bebelina   :Kiss:  !

----------


## trenta

pošto smo tu sve nekako na okupu predlažem kavu   :Idea:  

e sad, ja bi rado ovu subotu samo što mi je karlo prehlađen kao u fazi pred bronhitis pa ne znam jel to zarazno  :/ 
možda onda onu drugu?
što mislite?

----------


## bebelina

Naravno da moze , a ovu subotu ionako zovu kisu!  :Kiss:

----------


## ararita

i ja bi,i ja bi.Može kad god se dogovorite :D  :D  :D

----------


## pale

I ja bi slijedeću subotu, možemo onako isprid Donata u 10:30 :D

----------


## trenta

meni odgovara!   :Bouncing:

----------


## ninaXY

i nama odgovara  :D

----------


## pale

Evo nas:
1. trenta
2. ninaxy ( ako još bude u jednom komadu   :Grin:  )
3. pale

----------


## Erin

I ja se javljam za kavicu!

----------


## klia

Mi ćemo vas locirati  :Smile:

----------


## memole

Dolazimo!!!!! :D

----------


## klia

A vrime  :Sad:  ?

----------


## dalmatinka

off topic
čini mi se da sam danas u Kauflandu vidila pale kako bira voće 
 :?   :Grin:

----------


## ararita

I meni odgovara :D  :D

----------


## trenta

s obzirom da bi se moglo skupiti poveće društvo zvat ćemo tv vox da poprati naš susret   :Grin:

----------


## Gemini

da li se vi to dogovarate za subotu 2.6.(sutra) ili 9.6.??
Nije mi ostalo jasno...

----------


## trenta

9.6   :Wink:

----------


## ninaXY

ma daj, koji 9.6????? pa ja ću tad rađati, ajmo se mi lijepo naći sutra   :Grin: 
Ako bude kiša, možemo se naći u Arsenalu.

----------


## Gemini

pa baš sam se i čudila da ti nina kažeš da ćete doći   :Laughing:  , tada ćemo mi već biti na čestitanjima!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Rhea

Mi danas ne možemo, vrijeme je totalno nestabilno, a mi smo bez auta, ali zato se upisujemo za sljedeću subotu.

----------


## Erin

Ni mi ne možemo danas, ali se također upisujemo za drugu subotu!

----------


## trenta

ja se već vratila iz grada   :Grin:  
vrime je koma, stalno neka kišica pada pa sam se brzo vratila.
valjda će biti lipše vrime drugu subotu.

nina, ti popij kavicu s nama i lagano prošetaj do rađaone   :Grin:  
ionako si rekla da ćeš 9-og

----------


## pale

> off topic
> čini mi se da sam danas u Kauflandu vidila pale kako bira voće 
>  :?


  :Laughing:   bila sam u Kauflandu, pa što se nisi javila bilo bi mi drago. A kako si me skužila?


Imamo veze na TV VOX   :Grin:

----------


## dalmatinka

> dalmatinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> off topic
> čini mi se da sam danas u Kauflandu vidila pale kako bira voće 
>  :?  
> 
> 
>    bila sam u Kauflandu, pa što se nisi javila bilo bi mi drago. A kako si me skužila?
> ...


gledala slike u tvom potpisu  :Grin:  
a nisam ti ja baš za ulete , meni neugodno  :Embarassed:

----------


## dijanam

pale, dalmatinka ti je više tajni agent   :Grin:

----------


## dalmatinka

> pale, dalmatinka ti je više tajni agent


he he a još da znaš da živim 50 metara od tebe  :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

Pale, jesam ti rekla?

Cuvajte je se zene...

Pretpostavljam da mi se neces otkriti  8) 
(ispasce na kraju da smo neke polusestre kako je krenulo)

----------


## dalmatinka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gemini

> Pale, jesam ti rekla?
> 
> Cuvajte je se zene...
> 
> Pretpostavljam da mi se neces otkriti  8) 
> (ispasce na kraju da smo neke polusestre kako je krenulo)


Da se čuvamo? Primili na znanje!!!

Pa da tebe stvarno nisam upoznala, hm hm  :Grin:

----------


## trenta

izgleda da se otvorio garden pa bi mogle tamo sjest u debelu hladovinu i lagano   :Coffee:

----------


## pale

Garden, hm super ideja  :D 

Dalmatinka ima da se razotkriješ slijedeću subotu na kavi... dosta je bilo tajnosti, ma je li netko nju upoznao?   :Laughing:  

Vreba me iz prikrajka na odjelu voća u Kauflanda, a samo mi sličice vidila  :Laughing:

----------


## trenta

pale, gledala sam ti slike, iva je prava mala smišnica   :Trep trep:

----------


## pale

> pale, gledala sam ti slike, iva je prava mala smišnica


Još da hoće jesti pa da se malo udeblja   :Rolling Eyes:  mama bi bila zadovoljnija   :Grin:

----------


## pale

> pale, gledala sam ti slike, iva je prava mala smišnica


Nemoj me i ti negdi vrebati   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## trenta

ko kaže da već nisam   :Grin:  

nina javi se!!!
idem poviriti na čestitanjima jel ima što   :Grin:

----------


## ninaXY

nema ništa   :Grin:  
uostalom, kako da propustim tu kavu u subotu  :Laughing:

----------


## pale

JA se baš mislim da li da te nazovem Nina   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

pa možeš me zvati za kavu  :Laughing:  
zapravo, mogli bi dogovoriti još i neku kavu prije subote, ako ima zainteresiranih?

----------


## Nomoget

kad smo već kod škicanja ,mislim da sam vidila Gemini sinoć prošla preko trga s kolicima s blizancima.
ja sjedila u kafiću na trgu i učinila mi se poznata.Kažem ja mužu ..mislim da je ovo jedna od mojih roda :D 
nadam se da se vidimo u subotu.
Četvrtak je neradni pa moja firma spaja i petak s vikendom tako da možda zaprašim negdje dalje....

----------


## ninaXY

a možda si vidjela i mene s njom  8) ?

----------


## bebelina

Ma, pogle ti njih! Zar vas nije sram?   :Grin:

----------


## trenta

oćemo onda organizirati i neku predkavu ko može   :Grin:

----------


## Nomoget

možda si vidjela i mene s njom  ?

a Nina moja..mislim da nije nitko bio s njom (ako je to ona i bila?)

----------


## tinkie winkie

Tko može sutra biti u gradu? Ja bih došla, ako ima zainteresiranih???

----------


## ninaXY

možemo mi sutra, ali ne prije 6.

----------


## Erin

I mi možemo sutra, ups. tj. danas popodne!!
bebelina, mislim da smo se jučer srele i javile, ako sam u pravu, Kate ti je pravi bombon!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bebelina

Ozbiljno?  :Embarassed:  A gdje? Ne mogu povezati! Ajde, daj mi molim te malo vise detalja.

----------


## Erin

jučer ujutro u ulici S.radića, kraj kombija od lesnine, na koji su svi gunđali, a nama je donija krevet od J...

----------


## bebelina

Ma naravno! Sad znam ko si! Inace vodim te kao ona cura sto bude s TW  :Laughing:   Ajde, bas mi je drago da smo i to rijesili!   :Love:

----------


## Erin

:Laughing:

----------


## memole

Jel se nalazimo danas?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ma naravno! Sad znam ko si! Inace vodim te kao ona cura sto bude s TW   Ajde, bas mi je drago da smo i to rijesili!


  :Laughing:  

ako nema promjena.... oko 6:30 popodne... di??  Na forumu?

----------


## ninaXY

može, i mi dolazimo

----------


## Nomoget

evo vidim da se danas organizira kava...di na forumu..kafić Forum,isprid Donata ili?
jeste primjetili da je kiša?

----------


## bebelina

Nije , sunce je  :Razz:  Pa nademo se na forunu pa mozemo di nas volja!

----------


## Erin

I ja sam za!!!  :D  TW skupiš me usput...  :Trep trep:

----------


## trenta

mi isto dolazimo  8)

----------


## tinkie winkie

Baš mi je bilo lijepo s vama.
Rhea, gdje god da si, šteta što nisi mogla biti s nama... bila bi ponosna koliko nas je bilo   :Love:  

trenta, drago mi je da sam te konačno upoznala

----------


## trenta

i meni je drago da sam vas konačno upoznala  :D 
vidimo se mi  subotu opet   :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

A dalmatinke opet nije bilo!  :Cekam:

----------


## Rhea

Meni je jako žao što nisam bila s vama, ali nikako nisam mogla doći, jer sam pakirala muža, znat će bebelina o čemu pričam.   :Sad:  

Ali...drago mi je da je vama bilo lijepo i nadam se da se vidimo u subotu. Jel' taj dogovor još vrijedi?

----------


## dalmatinka

> A dalmatinke opet nije bilo!


možda je radila  :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

Ajme, Rhea bas mi je zao.
A Dalmatinka ce i u subotu radit, zar ne?

----------


## tinkie winkie

oooo, doći ćemo mi njoj na posao, ooooo

----------


## dalmatinka

da ,  radit će i u subotu
radi svaki dan  :Sad:

----------


## pale

Ja tek sad vidila predkavu  :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ništa, ja se bilježim za subotu, Dalmatinka minjaj smjenu   :Grin:

----------


## dalmatinka

> Ja tek sad vidila predkavu   
> Ništa, ja se bilježim za subotu, Dalmatinka minjaj smjenu


a s kim?
sama sa sobom  :Grin:

----------


## bebelina

Brzo , priznaj di radis , doci ce mo s kavom!

----------


## Nomoget

a ja krenila u grad, stala kupiti N.japanke,i stala u Kozmo kupiti neku kozmetiku došla na kasu i nemam čime platiti...IZGUBILA KARTICU .
a onda je slijedila trka po dućanima di sam sve bila tog dana,znoj me oblio od muke.
konačno karticu našla :D i išla doma.
žao mi je što propustih još jedno druženje.
kad u subotu, di?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Brzo , priznaj di radis , doci ce mo s kavom!


ja mislim da sam jednom negdje pročitala kako ona ima svoj dućan
 :Coffee:

----------


## Rhea

Dalmatinka, sad si gotova, moraš se razotkriti  :Grin:

----------


## pale

DAlmatinka, ajde reci koji dučan, doći čemo ti prometa napraviti   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam vas

i selim na Forumašice iz ZD - koliko nas je? - 3

----------

